# Sticky  ATV Engine Oil



## phreebsd

Got a booklet coming with a comparison of many ATV oils. Will be an interesting read. Before it gets here, I would like to poll what brand you all are using. Then see how these compare and rate when i receive the report.


----------



## HeadC1

I've used other but right now I've been using Kawasaki oil. In this month's quad magazine there was a new oil that is supposed to help prevent and/or protect against moisture build up or water in your oil. Anybody heard of it or used it? I'll look this evening at my magazine to see if I can find the name of it.


----------



## IBBruin

I use Kawasaki oil. When I need to flush the water out of the crank case I use Havoline until it's clear then go back to the Kawi oil.


----------



## Bootlegger

I use Kawie oil or Valvoline atv oil....


----------



## FABMAN

Amsoil for motorcycle's. I chang it onece a year.


----------



## Yesterday

i've been using lucas 10w40sae motorcycle oil but on my next change i'll hopefully switch to torco, given it's not too crazy priced compared to lucas(8$/qt.)


----------



## phreebsd

HeadC1 said:


> I've used other but right now I've been using Kawasaki oil. In this month's quad magazine there was a new oil that is supposed to help prevent and/or protect against moisture build up or water in your oil. Anybody heard of it or used it? I'll look this evening at my magazine to see if I can find the name of it.


 
this would be it, sir. I want to see how it rates.








http://www.motorcycle-superstore.co..._ATV_Trail_Motor_Oil_with_Rust_Defense_--.jpg


----------



## HeadC1

Yep thats it, I'm interested to see how it rates as well.


----------



## Yesterday

FABMAN said:


> Amsoil for motorcycle's. I chang it onece a year.


 ouch! mine's once every couple months


----------



## mudboots

I use Kawasaki oil in mine


----------



## KMKjr

I use Valvoline ATV 10w40 (picked Havoline on your list cause thought it might be a typo)


----------



## mrkd1

I've heard about something called mystery oil if you sink your bike flush with this stuff.. think it was on a moto x site.. any body esle heard or used it??


----------



## HeadC1

mrkd1 said:


> I've heard about something called mystery oil if you sink your bike flush with this stuff.. think it was on a moto x site.. any body esle heard or used it??


 
Yea a few to many times.:thinking: It works great.


----------



## rhettag94

Marvel mystery oil. It's in a red bottle and works pretty much like sea foam.


----------



## phreebsd

i use seafoam when the need arises. so far it's only happened twice.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

I use the Valvoline Four Stroke 10w40. So far, I have not had any problems with it, and I do a complete service every 50 hours. I also use the Fram filter.


----------



## mattg

bel-ray...around $8.00 a quart


----------



## phreebsd

Where do you get the bel-ray oil, mattg?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Muddy Brute Force said:


> I use the Valvoline Four Stroke 10w40. So far, I have not had any problems with it, and I do a complete service every 50 hours. I also use the Fram filter.


  I service mine every 15 hrs. But I go more by the oil viscosity than the hour meter !! Run castrol Syntec 10 w 40 Fram filter


----------



## Yesterday

I uploaded a document that everyone interested in different ATV oils should most definitely read. Download it here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=169


----------



## phreebsd

It's a good read. Made me switch from Lucas!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Looks like I will be changing oil also, definatlly very good info. This is why:mimbrules:, I have not seen info like this on any other furum. Thanks Phreebsd.


----------



## mrkd1

Very good reading..thought I was doing ok with my castrol gtx it's ok, but not great.
Sure glad I'm not using some of that other overpriced stuff, after reading this it didn't fair too good either.


----------



## IBBruin

I found it kind of odd that it was an Amsoil report and their product came in over all 1st place. Things that make ya go hmmm....


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

I thought it was kind of odd also, but I just said that I would be changing oils's....I didn't specify what oil I would be changing to. My only question is though, is that I was told not to run synthetic oils in my brute by my dealer do to sythetics not doing good in the brutes, and even though this has kind of turned out to be somewhat of a debate, I have had several people tell me that they run sythetic's in the brutes and havn't had any problems. All I can say is that I want the best oil for my brute, and I am willing to pay a little extra now, then have to pay alot extra later (sounds like a Fram commercial...lol). I am useing the Valvoline four stroke oil, but will be changing that at my next service interval.
Another thing I found interesting is that the only manufactor oil that they used in the testing was the Yama Lube, what about the rest of the manufactors oils (ie, Kawa Chem, etc.)

I would be more inclined to beleive that Amsoil would be the best if the tests had been ran by an idependant lab that didn't have anytype of favortism to a specific oil. IBBruin, you my friend are right, things that make you go hmmmm?...lol.


----------



## phreebsd

IBBruin said:


> I found it kind of odd that it was an Amsoil report and their product came in over all 1st place. Things that make ya go hmmm....


 
Yes tests like these by a maker of a product do raise an eyebrow when they show their product as being the best. But if look the Amsoil did not come out #1 in everything. Just in the end when scored overall they did.
i have not seen any other manufacturers releasing oil reports nor have i seen independent studies. I have been a reader of bobistheoilguy.com for about a year now and amsoil products, when UOA is rated by a stesting company like Blackstone, do seem to come out on top.


----------



## phreebsd

here is the article for those that cant access the download area.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

So what is the best oil to use.


----------



## phreebsd

In the SAE40 weight oils, amsoi then motul 300v then Mobil 1 Racing 4T


----------



## KMKjr

bayou_boy_22 said:


> So what is the best oil to use.


Anything, as long as it's a well known quality brand. 

Don't waste time and money on the cheap no name crap (unless your flushing out water...lol). 

And for an extra back a liter, get something designed for ATV's.


----------



## mattg

Where could I get Amsoil ?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

I was on there web site last night looking for the same info, I was able to find that a local Wal-mart has the Amsoil, going to check for sure later today. Check your local Wal-Mart, you might get lucky.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

There is a guy that works with me that is an amsoil dealer.


----------



## mattg

ok...thanks What filter do yall use because there is so many to choose from.


----------



## phreebsd

i just read a comparison article on motorcycle filters. purolator filter was better than the others.


----------



## mattg

Thanks...phreebsd


----------



## BF750Mx

Hello everybody, I'm new to the forum and has helped me a lot of information, thanks. 

I have a Brute 08 (100hrs of use) and use Kawa Oil, Do recommend you switch to synthetic oil?

Thanks.


----------



## Yesterday

for sure. synthetic is the way to go.


----------



## phreebsd

i thought kawasaki oil was full synthetic


----------



## BF750Mx

Really!! They sold me like mineral.

Thanks.


----------



## phreebsd

this is what i always see in there. Not indication whether it is conventional or synthetic.

likely conventional


----------



## KMKjr

Remember:

There are only very few (5 or so I think?) acutal "oil" manufactuers, it's what's added to the actual base oil that makes a difference.


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> this is what i always see in there. Not indication whether it is conventional or synthetic.
> 
> likely conventional


Thats teh Conventional.....I will try to take a pic of the Syntheic at work and post it...I says it on the label

I have started using Valvoline ATV oil...I like it better.


----------



## Yesterday

ah. sorry. wasnt aware there was also a synthetic version


----------



## phreebsd

here it is marky mark!


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> here it is marky mark!


Yep....thats it Stevie Steve...:rockn: LOL!!


----------



## 06bf_vtwin

Amsoil 10-40 synthetic


----------



## D Boy

Amsoil 10w-40 synthetic (for motorcycles) in my GRIZZLY


----------



## wildchild405

Amsoil 10-40syn in mine, but it's a little on the high side. $40 to change the oil in just mine, then I have 3 more to go.


----------



## Masher

Shell Rotella T Synthetic 5-40. It protects as well or better than the most expensive oils on the market at 15 bucks a gallon. Since have independent reports done on it I now run it in everything I can.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i run mobile-1 and it seems to run a little cooler and a quieter


----------



## phreebsd

this is what i use


----------



## 08GreenBrute

what is the difference in the mobile 1 v-twin and regular mobile 1???


----------



## phreebsd

mobile 1 vtwin is made for an engine with a shared sump (motor and tranny share same oil)


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> i just read a comparison article on motorcycle filters. purolator filter was better than the others.


Yep...I run the gold one...its the Purolator Pure One.:rockn: with Kawasaki oil....well I just put Valvoline ATV Oil in the Brute last time to try it. I may go back to the Kawie oil.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> Yep...I run the gold one...its the Purolator Pure One.:rockn: with Kawasaki oil....well I just put Valvoline ATV Oil in the Brute last time to try it. I may go back to the Kawie oil.


Yup, I run the same. Still on the Valvoline though. It burned some with Mobile1 so I dropped it.


----------



## Bootlegger

nmkawierider said:


> Yup, I run the same. Still on the Valvoline though. It burned some with Mobile1 so I dropped it.


Mud-Throwers has some Maxima ATV oil....I just got 6 bottles today...I am going to try if for a bit....if not I am going back to Valvoline ATV....It held up great in my others


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> Mud-Throwers has some Maxima ATV oil....I just got 6 bottles today...I am going to try if for a bit....if not I am going back to Valvoline ATV....It held up great in my others


Let us know how you like it. I'm always looking for a better oil.


----------



## Bootlegger

nmkawierider said:


> Let us know how you like it. I'm always looking for a better oil.



I will let you know...a lot of guys i ride with use. I got mine from Mud-Throwers.com :rockn:


----------



## Guarino113

well i guess im the only one that uses the cheap stuff...i use the wal-mart brand and the advance brand. i race my hayabusa and i used the expensive stuff and spun a bearing. i went to the advance brand and never had a problem til i chunked a rod through the block which had nothing to do with oil. i been using the cheap in my brute since i got it, sunk it twice and still no problems. (knock on wood)


----------



## swampedeiger

i have always ran suzuki 10-40 for my eiger. should i switch to amsoil in my bike. would it be ok for the wet clutch?


----------



## Bootlegger

after some use now with the Maxima ATV Oil from Mud-Throwers....I really like it.


----------



## sprintertech

amsoil is an ester based oil...good for an a/c compressor!...poor some in a clear bottle and let it sit on a shelf....it will seperate!...which to me equals not stable....wouldnt run that crap in nothin i own! same goes for motul!...


----------



## 850PoPo

Well that was useful info...im gonna try that cause i bought amsoil to use in all our bikes on the next oil change but if this is true im gonna return it all 
For years ive only use Honda Yamaha Polaris oil was gonna make the change to amsoil due to a friend being a dealer and getting it at a sweet price


----------



## Bootlegger

sprintertech said:


> amsoil is an ester based oil...good for an a/c compressor!...poor some in a clear bottle and let it sit on a shelf....it will seperate!...which to me equals not stable....wouldnt run that crap in nothin i own! same goes for motul!...


Hey...I have heard that too! I have never tried it though. I maybe I should buy a quart and try it...:thinking: How long do you have it let it set? and can I just put it in a glass jar? It will be cool to see it....lol. I think I am going to stick with Maxima...lol


----------



## sprintertech

learned by accident...i dable in 350z builds (turbo kits etc.) and we had a 1/2qt of motul and was gonna top of my cousins Z and discovered it had seperated...was only sitting a week cause at 508whp it tends to use some oil...we now run mobil 0w40 in everything which has allways been my oil choice...


----------



## yamaman

amsoil is good oil. just do not use in the break in period. check your oil before every ride also. i have heard people say when they switch to amsoil they started burning oil. if you buy amsoil make sure it is for wet clutches. i just use manufactures oil. i have used regular oil in all my stuff for 30 years and never had a problem. i cant see spending that kind of money on oil. just my thoughts.


----------



## sprintertech

here ya go again.....had amsoil in the rear diff on cousins z...got noisey and guess what....yep....lubrication failure!....pinion bearings look like they were run with no oil at all!....less then 5k miles on that build by the way!


----------



## c10seven

I am running amsoil in my grizz, and when I had my YFZ450 I ran bel ray thumper


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

I run the Shell Rotella T


----------



## HondaGuy

Valvoline ATV 10w-40.


----------



## tacoma_2002

How well do you like that Valvoline?

I run Honda 10w40 in my new bikes, and just plain jane Castrol 10w40 in my older junk. 

The only thing about the Honda oil is that it seems to break down pretty rapidly...after a few days of hard riding (I've noticed it in several bikes I've had not just one in particular) I notice the bike starts to run a bit louder (valve chatter etc)...change the oil and she's quiet as ever.

Never had this problem with Castrol. Just wondering about the Valvoline since its supposed to help "wet" clutches I'd rather run it as opposed to the Honda if it doesn't "break-down" like the Honda.


----------



## Bootlegger

The Valvoline is some of the best I have ever ran in my bikes.


----------



## Medic_Up

So after reading this I take it that it is safe to just about run anything from 0w40 to 20w40?? Just curious mine is ready for its first service and I dont want to drive 40 minutes to get it done... Thanks in advacned..


----------



## HondaGuy

tacoma_2002 said:


> How well do you like that Valvoline?
> 
> I run Honda 10w40 in my new bikes, and just plain jane Castrol 10w40 in my older junk.
> 
> The only thing about the Honda oil is that it seems to break down pretty rapidly...after a few days of hard riding (I've noticed it in several bikes I've had not just one in particular) I notice the bike starts to run a bit louder (valve chatter etc)...change the oil and she's quiet as ever.
> 
> Never had this problem with Castrol. Just wondering about the Valvoline since its supposed to help "wet" clutches I'd rather run it as opposed to the Honda if it doesn't "break-down" like the Honda.


I like it just fine, and I can get it locally really easy and for cheaper then any other option that I can get locally that is ok to use with the wet clutch. I run mine pretty darn hard lol, and so long as I don't sink it lol, I can get a few good hard rides on it before it starts to get kinda dark. I go to Busco Beach all the time in the Spring-Summer months I usually change it after every ride there just to make sure I don't have any water in the oil.


----------



## phreebsd

Medic_Up said:


> So after reading this I take it that it is safe to just about run anything from 0w40 to 20w40?? Just curious mine is ready for its first service and I dont want to drive 40 minutes to get it done... Thanks in advacned..


that's correct. I run 20w-50 in mine sometimes.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i run 20w50 mobil 1 vtwin in mine and swear by it. it made it a bit quieter also


----------



## phreebsd

that particular oil, the 20W-50 v-twin is exceptionally good.
see, look at how it rated among other top oils

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=865&d=1248786077


----------



## phreebsd

Anyone else read that PDF ?


----------



## ranceola

I have used bel ray in other motorcycles and they make good products the only problem is the price is it better than casterol or vilvoline


----------



## ranceola

yes i read the pdf i guess ill be changing my oil to amsoil


----------



## Medic_Up

I'm using Lucas 10w-40 with a fram filter...


----------



## phreebsd

the red or the blue, medic?

i used the red for the longest but switched to the synthetic blue bottle.
i think im going back to red conventional.


----------



## lilbigtonka

im going to stay with synthetic forever, i did notice a huge difference in switching, mine runs smoother, quieter, and not as hot


----------



## Medic_Up

phreebsd said:


> the red or the blue, medic?
> 
> i used the red for the longest but switched to the synthetic blue bottle.
> i think im going back to red conventional.


 
It is the white bottle with a blue lid..We went to Hatfield McCoy tuesday and im gonna have to find something to keep this beast cool..It seemed the fan ran the whole time we was down there (Rad was clean)..


----------



## phreebsd

that's the synthetic. as much as i change oil it's hard to justify a really expensive oil. 
i change it about every other ride it seems.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

I was told once you run synthetic through a machine you should never go back to conventional. Any truth to that?


----------



## phreebsd

i've no clue.
ill run mobil1 thru it again on the next change.


----------



## Medic_Up

It seemed that all the oil at Autozone was around $6-$8 a quart so I just bought the Lucas seems to be good for now.. I was just hopeing that you wasn't gonna tell me it is the wrong stuff!! (ouch)


----------



## NMKawierider

RDs Neighbor said:


> I was told once you run synthetic through a machine you should never go back to conventional. Any truth to that?


No.


----------



## BadBadBrute

Bootlegger said:


> Yep...I run the gold one...its the Purolator Pure One.:rockn: with Kawasaki oil....well I just put Valvoline ATV Oil in the Brute last time to try it. I may go back to the Kawie oil.


What is the part number for that filter. '08 BF 750.


----------



## phreebsd

BadBadBrute said:


> What is the part number for that filter. '08 BF 750.


 
Purolator L14612


----------



## eagleeye76

The dealer I used recomended synthetic

I did use syn Mobil 1 For the past month and ride every weekend with no issues. It seems to start easier than with the stock oil.


----------



## bruterider27

I had a king and at night you could see the exhaust glow red yeah I know not good so I ran royal purple and never had that problem again and my brute I run synthetic and it still gets hot!


----------



## phreebsd

the long running poll attached to this thread yields interesting results.


----------



## primetime1267

Hey guys, if anyone is needing a deal on AMSOIL synthetic fluid, let me know via PM and I will hook you guys up at cost.


----------



## phreebsd

Awsome


----------



## lilbigtonka

i switched to valvoline atv oil again, i cant justify spending 40 bucks a pop on a oil change for the brute when it doesnt even last long lol. these rear seals and changing them make me jsut change all the fluids too and might as well stay with normal stuff.....


----------



## primetime1267

Some interesting info for anyone who wants to read about AMSOIL "Study of motorcycle oils".
http://www.amsoil.com/products/streetbikes/WhitePaper.aspx


----------



## countryboy61283

I just vavline in mine and goin to try it, I was pruning Kawisaki brand, need something that hold up better


----------



## Roboquad

Just found out Valvoline wont make an atv synthetic because the friction modifiers in synthetic can harm the wet clutch / brake system.


----------



## phreebsd

valvoline makes Valvoline 4T. It's a synthetic blend oil.
"*Valvoline 4T Premium **Technical Specification:*
Synthetic Blend, SAE 20W50, JASO T903, GRADE MA2

*Descripton:*
Ultimate Power Output, Ultimate Engine & Clutch Protection. Valvoline 4T Premium has a synthetic blend, thermally stable formula and optimal frictional characteristics. This ensures engine protection under High-RPM, High-Temperature conditions. It facilitates Maximum Power Transfer & Smooth Gear-Shift for protecting the wet clutch.







but you are right the "Valvoline 4-Stroke ATV Oil©" is not synthetic.


----------



## trailmaker

I use Silkolene Pro 4T it's fully synthetic by Fuchs and is supposed to have an additive that helps with dry cylinders that have been sitting for a month or so to prevent a dry start up. I believe it is ester but it's quite expensive around 20$ a liter. I've been using it and change my oil two maybe three times a year but am looking for something a little cheaper that is comparable if anybody knows of one...


----------



## primetime1267

If you like AMSOIL feel free to visit my site, I'm sure I could save you some money on what you are spending currently.
http://xpsynthetics.com/motorcycles.htm


----------



## Roboquad

Preebsd...
Just went by what they had on their web sight . Do a search on Valvoline synthetic ATV oil. they don't offer it for ATV use due to the wet clutch.I used #VV749= 4 stroke oil, just thought it was interesting ,cause I used to only run Mobil 1. now with 20 hours on the new motor I wanted to give it some proper break in time B4 adding anything to the engine like synthetics or Lucas or even those metal coating gimmicky additives. Wonder if they really work, I don't have a dyno handy to find out.


----------



## primetime1267

I'll give a price discount to any of the members on here for *ANY *AMSOIL product, ATV's, trucks, cars, etc..


----------



## Made-In-TX

primetime1267 said:


> I'll give a price discount to any of the members on here for *ANY *AMSOIL product, ATV's, trucks, cars, etc..


Awesome deal bud! :rockn:

One thing that I thought was interesting in the test results is with the Bel-Ray. It actually says on the bottle "Rust Defense System" but it had the worsts scores in the rust protection test in the SAE 50 group and the second worst in the SAE 40 group!!! What's up with that??? :thinking:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

primetime1267 said:


> I'll give a price discount to any of the members on here for *ANY *AMSOIL product, ATV's, trucks, cars, etc..




you have your PM's off sooo, post up or pm me the your price you'd give us on oil for the brute 750i (2009) if it matters, also oil filters for it.


----------



## Outlaw

VR 1. 10w50


----------



## flowbackman

I Use Shafers Racing oil 15-40 full Synthetic with a Wix filter and unless I completly sinkit It is good for at least a year but at a year it still looks new but I still change it I have used it for years in my pulling Tractor and the same thing every weekend I was turning about 8k out ov a Brigg's and Straton 12Hp motor and after a year still looks new so they must be doing something right


----------



## countryboy61283

Mobile-1 vtwin, glad I stwiched to it


----------



## Roboquad

I changed my oil since this came out. Valvoline ATV now. and I change it every month.


----------



## countryboy61283

I ran that before I swithced to mobile 1, but I can tell a diffence now, runs smoother and quieter


----------



## KidRock

I run Royal Purple 40w. I change it about twice a month. I run 600 to 1000 miles a month. (The best part is my dad gets as much as I want free from work)


----------



## bayou_boy_22

KidRock said:


> I run Royal Purple 40w. I change it about twice a month. I run 600 to 1000 miles a month. (The best part is my dad gets as much as I want free from work)


man thats alot of ridding. my bike my sit for a month or two when i am at work and when i get home it might just get rode around the yard a few times.


----------



## KidRock

I'm 17 and live in a very small town. It's my car.


----------



## phreebsd

i drove a lot of miles when i was 17. gotta keep them roads hot when you young!


----------



## NMKawierider

KidRock said:


> I'm 17 and live in a very small town. It's my car.


You change an oil that's designed to go 5000+ miles in a car ...at or before 1000? Why? Even conventional oils are changed around 3000 miles.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I change mine once a year. I must only put about 1000 miles a year.


----------



## KidRock

Oil is cheap (or in my case free), motors are not.


----------



## Ultra44rk

I use Valvoline for a few reasons: 
1) I have a friend who has visited Oil manufacturing plants while working for a name Brand ATV/SNOWMOBILE manufacturer, to where they test each individual oil in a series of different tests all used to show extreme pressures and lubricity in a motor. Both Valvoline semi-synthetic ATV oil and 2-stroke oil have the best coating, and metal conditioning factors in them out of all the above mentioned oils. Period.
2) It is readily available at all of my local Auto parts stores.
3) It doesnt break the wallet as compared to some of the other Fancy/Trendy oils out on the market.

On a side note, I am new into the world of Atv riding, Im a long time snowmobile rider. Just for most people who actually give a hoot about their motors, I am a big time anti-advocate of Amsoil. Im not trying to start a war against a brand in particular, however if you are a user of Amsoil you must keep one thing in mind. That this company is a "triangle" type company, whos main focus is advertising and indiviual sellers (which is why anyone individual can become a Amsoil dealer). Almost identical to the "MaryKay" cosmetic company for which cheap Chinese made gimmicky cosmetics are re-labeled and sold over market price. Same thing happens with Amsoil.

After losing a couple snowmobile motors running Amsoil (both full synthetic with proper settings and applications), upon myself tearing down the motors, it is quite evident that the oil lubricates noting but in fact was evaporating under heat in the motor, thus leaving no barrier between the pistons and cylinder walls.

Merely observations from someone with a lightened wallet of having lost motors from getting swept up into the Amsoil gig. Good luck to everyone using it, and if you use it and have no issues, then God bless and keep using it.


----------



## David_L6

I run Klotz in almost everything I own.....

Motorcycle TechniPlate 10W/40 in both ATVs and a TT-R230 trail bike.

Flex Drive 30 in the transmissions of our 2 stroke bikes (two CR250s and a KDX200).

Motorcycle TechniPlate TC-W3 in the pre-mix for our 2 stroke bikes.

R50 in my hydroplanes.


----------



## Bootlegger

Klotz sure is a good oil.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> Klotz sure is a good oil.


Why is that Bootlegger? Got some special experience with it?


----------



## brute for mud

i use mobil 1 full synthetic


----------



## jrfonte

I use Mobil 1 20-50 vtwin. I use the supertech filters from Walmart the long ones not the short ones. There only like 3 bucks. I'm suprised that alot of you use fram filters in your bikes. If your one of the ones that do you should really search why not to use fram filters or take a look at some oil filter studies. Just sayin


----------



## fstang24

i switch to these oil,hope it works fine, been using regular kawasaki sae 10w40


----------



## hfdbuck09

i use rotella, not only having a diesel so i keep it on hand but its been tested after running it for 100,000 miles and the viscosity of it was still good enough to keep running in the truck so theyre still running it afer 100,000 miles in a truck that is. not only that but its cheap enough to change in the brute after every ride.


----------



## brute for life

i use royal purple 10- 30 it works great and i use it in the front diff.


----------



## wyo58

I read the study that was posted here (or somewhere on the site) done by amsoil. When i see studies done by a company I tend to be a little leary. IMO I take that study and throw out the top and bottom perfomer. Then I use the info from there. Now before the amsoil guy's get all over me, amsoil is a very good product. I have used it in the past with good results! I think the main thing is here that we change it frequently and try to make sure it never gets too hot. I read somewhere that all petroleum based oils start to break down at about 250 degrees F. So if your bouncing around that oil temp keep it changed!


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

I normally use kawasaki oil or belray thumper but today i used castrol gtx 10w-40 motorcyle oil high performance


----------



## Sanative

I use Mobil-1 20w-50 Synthetic


----------



## tx_brute_rider

I use cheap castrol gtx motor oil and in the front differential. I'm planning on switching to Amsoil in the next oil change. Going to use it for the motor and stick with the castrol for the front diff.
Any problems with people running amsoil 10-40 motorcyle oil in their brutes.


----------



## NMKawierider

tx_brute_rider said:


> Any problems with people running amsoil 10-40 motorcyle oil in their brutes.


None. Its designed for shared sump systems so it's fine.


----------



## phreebsd

nmk im glad u mentioned shared sump. that's one difference in small motors in that they share oil for the tranny and the engine. those are two separate enviroments which both have unique needs from a particular oil.


----------



## BigIzzy

I see alot of guys saying they run the same oil in the front diff as the engine, what about the rear diff?


----------



## DLB

BigIzzy said:


> I see alot of guys saying they run the same oil in the front diff as the engine, what about the rear diff?


The rear diff takes tractor hydraulic oil. Has to be compatible for a wet brake system.


----------



## filthyredneck

DLB said:


> The rear diff takes tractor hydraulic oil. Has to be compatible for a wet brake system.


Cheapest place I've found it is the Super Tech stuff from Walmart. Believe its about a 2gal jug and right around $20

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Run Mobil-1 10-30W Synthetic, in my dad's brute. Is it true that if you run synthetic you have to keep running it? Reason I ask is because I heard if you run synthetic, you cannot just put in regular oil on the next oil change.:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider

tx_brute_rider said:


> Run Mobil-1 10-30W Synthetic, in my dad's brute. Is it true that if you run synthetic you have to keep running it? Reason I ask is because I heard if you run synthetic, you cannot just put in regular oil on the next oil change.:thinking:


Not true. You can run conventionals after synthetics. It is suggested to change it after a few miles as some synthetics don't mix well with conventionals but that doesn't hurt anything. No gelling happens. I went back to Kawie oil after Mobile 1. No issues at all.


----------



## brutemike

I just switched over to royal purple 10-40.


----------



## Birddog4x4

I run purple here and love it....


----------



## negativ0001

I use Xado 10w-40 or 10w-60
So far the best....
http://www.xado.com/global/index.php?route=product/product&path=35_45&product_id=100

and also tried their additives.... my ATV is on 11.000km ( around 7000miles) and after i used this revitalizant it runs better when it was new.

http://www.xado.com/global/index.php?route=product/product&path=36&product_id=112


----------



## brutemike

So how much is this Xado a quart because all the part stores around here are going to stop carrying RP in 10-40 because it doesn't sell actually all of the 10-40 oils so im buying up all the royal purple I can get and its going for six bucs a quart to get rid of it but its getting hard to find an the 10-40 in there motorcycle oil is fifteen a quart.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## negativ0001

Well here in Eu you can find it in 1L and 4L canisters. In US i don`t know...
If you find this Xado in US, then you should get Vitaflush too...i always use this before oil change. Usually two pakets are enough for BF 750. 
http://www.xado.com/global/index.php?route=product/product&path=38&product_id=198


----------



## Stimpy

I'm going to run Cerma in mine, it retails for around 16 a quart but is leaps and bounds above RP or Lucas.


----------



## Stimpy

Test versus Royal Purple YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Stimpy

Test versus Lucas
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## brutemike

I seen that a year or two ago but where can you find it at I herd that they got sued and you couldn't get it.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

The original founders went there separate ways and had a legal dispute. My girl friend is a rep for them, currently you have to get it either from a dealer or straight from the company. I checked and 10w-30 retails for 13.32. 10w-40 wasn't on her price list but were checking on the exact price. If any one is interested in getting some get me a message and you can order it through me. It would be shipped directly from the company to your door.


----------



## Stimpy

Oh and you can view all there products at cermausa.com


----------



## mossyoak54

I run 20w-50 should i switch to 10-40?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Depends on temperature where you ride. It hardly ever gets to freezing here and certainly gets HOT in the summer so 20-50 is all I run in everything I have. There's a chart in the manual and it's here some where but can't find it at moment.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54

Ye I seen the chart. I also run 20-50 in my bike. I just didn't know if it was an advantage having lighter weight oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54

I like in tn do not real cold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

No advantage to changing it in my mind unless you will be riding in cold weather. I think it's best to follow the chart. If need be change oil in spring and fall to accommodate the temp changes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54

mossyoak54 said:


> I like in tn do not real cold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow I must have been sleep writing. What I meant to say was I live in tn. Doesnt get real cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evanrude

I always ran Amsoil in my Raptor. I had some left so I used that up in the Brute until recently I switched to Mobil 1 4T 10-40. Switched front diff too, but I run 20-50 in that.
Rear diff runs Kendall Hyken 052. I have 5gal that was given to me by my work, so that should last me a long time!

Been running Mobil 1 in my vehicles for the last 10+ years. I've never had a failure due to oil. One of my trucks even drank some water and mud while running M1. Internals still looked like new and put quite a few miles on that truck afterwards. I'm still not sure why I ran Amsoil in my Raptor instead of Mobil, but I never had a problem with that either.


----------



## jprzr

Hey what do u guys suggests for oil and filter this is my first brute and I want to get the good stuff or close to it nothing cheap 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

If anyone is interested, I have some Cerma oil left from MudNats that we would rather sell than ship back to the company. I ran the oil and engine treatment both in mine during the trip. Not one problem and I pegged my temp guage out on one trail not paying attention. Over 280 and she still had no issues, at least until we went upside down in the sand pit.


----------



## brutemike

How is she doing after the sand pit incident would be a true test of the cerma.

commando tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Haven't started her yet. That was my last trip through and it was about 6:30 yesterday evening so we through a rope on and loaded it up. Ive already drained the oil. So much water it looked like chocolate milk. Going to get the rest of the fluids changed in the next day or so and flush it real good. I'll report back on how it runs when I get done.


----------



## duckincrazy92

What's the best weight oil to run Ina brute 750?


----------



## NMKawierider

duckincrazy92 said:


> What's the best weight oil to run Ina brute 750?


 10/40


----------



## duckincrazy92

That's what I thought I've heard ppl say 20/50 because it would help keep them cooler


----------



## NMKawierider

duckincrazy92 said:


> That's what I thought I've heard ppl say 20/50 because it would help keep them cooler


Not realy sure it actualy would. The down sides are the extra strain on the pumps drive chain will stretch it faster and the additional distance the relief has to travel to maintain the oil pressure should weaken it's spring in time. Maybe after things get to the point of needing replacement and it starts using oil go to a bit heavier oil but... IMO...if you are having engine cooling problems, look into an oil cooler and look for coolant systems problems.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Thanks mines not overheating but I appreciate your opinion


----------



## mater750

im goin wth royal purple all the way (break in and everyday)


----------



## brutemike

Mine runs so much quieter and cooler with the royal purple.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## mater750

i use it n my trk n now ima use it n my bike. im having 2 redo the bottom end on it and ima break it n rite n ima keep runnin it, il pay $9 a qt


----------



## MUDFORCE750

I don't know if this had anything to do with it but I switched over to royal purple from the cheap stuff. And not even a month later spun a rod bearing. When I pulled my motor, there was no water, oil still looked new.


----------



## brutemike

I think your damage was already done before the switch imo. Filthyredneck on here ran the rp oil and when he took the motor apart for a transmission repair he said everything still looked new.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## mudtodeep

Has anybody run Joe gibbs oil I ran it n my dirt late model and oli temp would get crazy hi and it would not brake down they make it for crate motors and open motors


----------



## holladaymtm

Quaker State 10w40 Fram Tough Guard going to upgrade to Bosch Dirt filter next time..


----------



## smartdave1

I still like running rotella 15-40 in mine.


----------



## filthyredneck

smartdave1 said:


> I still like running rotella 15-40 in mine.


Thats what I run in my Cummins lol. 10w-40 in the brutes....Castrol. Ran 10w-40 Royal Purple for a long time in my 08, but since the rebuild I havnt bothered to swap it back to synthetic. Running BRP Summer Blend (20w-50) in both of the hams.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## smartdave1

I use it in my cummins as well . So I have lots of it at home


----------



## DaveMK1

Thinking about switching to a synthetic when I get home. Should I switch directly from a standard 10W40 to a full synthetic or start with a synthetic blend then next time go full synthetic?


----------



## z24guy

Just go straight to synthetic. The whole Dino oil to semi-syn to full-syn is an old wives tail leftover from the 70's. 

Back then the synthetic oil they had wasn't compatible with Dino oil, nowadays it is. And besides when you do an oil change you'll be leaving behind like an ounce or two of old oil, not enough to matter.


----------



## mossyoak54

z24guy said:


> Just go straight to synthetic. The whole Dino oil to semi-syn to full-syn is an old wives tail leftover from the 70's.
> 
> Back then the synthetic oil they had wasn't compatible with Dino oil, nowadays it is. And besides when you do an oil change you'll be leaving behind like an ounce or two of old oil, not enough to matter.


X2 done it many times no problems. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## DaveMK1

Awesome thanks for the input


----------



## Lonewolfe

mossyoak54 said:


> X2 done it many times no problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Just wonderin here..... why did you change back and forth?? Was it a performance based decision??


----------



## mossyoak54

Lonewolfe said:


> Just wonderin here..... why did you change back and forth?? Was it a performance based decision??


Honestly price lol. If full synthetic or synthetic blend was on sale id go for it. If not conventional is what I used. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Lonewolfe

mossyoak54 said:


> Honestly price lol. If full synthetic or synthetic blend was on sale id go for it. If not conventional is what I used.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I can understand that. They synthetic stuff is almost double the price. What synthetic did you use??


----------



## mossyoak54

Lonewolfe said:


> I can understand that. They synthetic stuff is almost double the price. What synthetic did you use??


I only use Mobil 1, or valvoline motorcycle/atv I think it comes in a synthetic. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## RYAN.

I use Lucas motorcycle oil

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## Lonewolfe

RYAN. said:


> I use Lucas motorcycle oil
> 
> —————ROLLTIDE—————
> 
> 2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT
> 
> 2006 400M (SOLD)


Yeah, but only you and 6 others according to the attached poll.....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i use Polaris PS-4Plus oil ....i think its like 2w-50 ....just the recommended oil from the dealer....i had Lucas 10w-40 from Autozone and it always looked thin and made my fourwheeler run hot so i switched to the manufacture oil and it runs a whole lot better!


----------



## primetime1267

Remember guys, I give forum member discounts if you guys wanna run AMSOIL. Just send me a friendly PM.

Now get out and ride dirty!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutepower95

Royal purple 10w40 and a wix filter ftw


----------



## mater750

Royal purple 20w 40

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FABMAN

I now run Brad Penn or anything that has zinc in it.


----------



## duckincrazy92

What made you switch to that?


----------



## brutemike

duckincrazy92 said:


> What made you switch to that?


Zinc is for the valves.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Help keep them in good shape?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I switched to Mobile 1 full synthetic 0w-40 lol


----------



## DaveMK1

Broke my engine in on Dino oil 10w40 and switched over to valvoline full synthetic 10w40 vtwin oil. We shall see how it holds up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Gallop

FABMAN said:


> I now run Brad Penn or anything that has zinc in it.


What other oils still have zinc in them?? 

Shell Rotella ?


----------



## Zmt919

Ok well here is my opinion! I been racing motocross for 14 years now and the past 6 years I had got on with a dealer that gives me my Ams Oil for FREE! And I run it in almost everything that I have that has a motor. And I love it, not just cause it was free but cause is was awesome! Plus racing as much as I did and all I was changing my oil every weekend and maybe twice on a weekend if it was a big event! Well this pass summer I bough me a 2010 brute 750. So since I got Ams Oil for free I ran it in my brute! But I will say as for as me I don't think I will run it in my brute no more. My motor is at DSC getting rebuild cause it was locked up! The worst dale has seen! But I did notice it did burn the oil bad! And my bike ran really hot!! The pipe would be glowing red!!! And I changed mines about every 15 to 20 hours. So as far as running Ams Oil I would say change it really often and check the leave throw riding and stuff like that! Hate to see another person have to rebuild a motor from the oil!!! But I'm wait and see what Dale thinks I should run! But if I do go back to Ams Oil looks like I'll be seeing my dealer even more cause I'll be changing it after ever ride and maybe twice on a big weekend ride!!!


----------



## wideawakejake

kawi oil , wet brake, and filter. kawi sends me 20% off coupons every couple of months so i just use those to get the goods from my local kawi dealer.


----------



## wideawakejake

but when warrenty is up, i will switch to hellmart's oil. which is really everyones elses oil less the fancy packaging and advertising.


----------



## chopermech

Rotella 15w-40 or straight weight. Synthetic oil is too slick for the bottom end. They wont last. Synthetic oil is also too slick for the piston oil wiper ring, which is why the engine burns and consumes more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franny

I have a question slightly off subject but it has to do with the oil... I am getting a rebuilt motor back from Nflow shortly and wondering what you guys think is the best for break in? Same as my normal Mobil 1 synthetic


----------



## NMKawierider

Never use synthetic for break-in. They just don't break in correctly. Some are argue that but it's just fact. After 500 miles or so, fine, use it.


----------



## DaveMK1

Nmk is right. Your rings will never seal properly. Synthetic is so thin that it will slip past the rings and put a coating on on them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Franny

Thanks for advice and how often would you change oil during break in? Every 100 mi?


Sent by tapatalkaroo


----------



## NMKawierider

Franny said:


> Thanks for advice and how often would you change oil during break in? Every 100 mi?
> 
> 
> Sent by tapatalkaroo


Really 80% of the break-in happens within the first 30 minutes of running so I always do my first change in 25-50 miles, then the next one in 200 miles. Then normal after that. That's just me though.


----------



## 6.SLOW

Rotella, I always have some left over from my truck oil changes


----------



## tagolf2000

I'm just curious, I have been lurking on this oil thread for a while now and read and read and read. Tried to find more info from diff websites like bobistheoilguy and not really finding the results.
Im looking for some test results of the amsoil and maybe some of the other synthetics in the brute force. By the poll it seems like Amsoil,Castrol,Manufactures brand, mobil and shell r is the most commonly used. Im guessing out of all of these Amsoil, and mobil 1 are the most common sythetics listed. 


I was hoping to see a result of the sythetic vs conv. oil in a brute under normal conditions and see what to go with. Surely someone has had a sample sent off. Or is there a kit you can buy to test oil. 

As of right now personally i have used the Kawi oil until my shop quit selling it so i have been using Honda oil. I run Amsoil in my R6 and like it enough i wouldnt mind runnin it in the brutus


----------



## NMKawierider

I'm sure Amsoil has lots of propaganda and test results on their website. It almost toasted a very expensive LT1 of mine 37 years ago.. so I'll never trust it in anything ever again. But lots do and sware by it so..go for it. Personally, If I were to go synthetic, it would be Mobile-1, Royal Purple, Castrol or even a Valvoline. But most pre 2012 Brutes don't like synthetic...they burn it. Mine is one.


----------



## 12CamoBruteNasty

I was planning on running Rotela T6. will that be a issue or not? Just bought thge bike with 1k miles. Its a 2012 120 hrs
Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider

12CamoBruteNasty said:


> I was planning on running Rotela T6. will that be a issue or not? Just bought thge bike with 1k miles. Its a 2012 120 hrs
> Thanks


Many use it without any issue. Should be fine.


----------

